
Altair 8800 Clone - rbc
https://altairclone.com/
======
0xmarcin
I am a bit disappointed that only the look&feel was cloned not the internals.
It's just a PIC24FJ128 in an over-sized case. I would much prefer to have a
clone that comes with a thick manual and that you need to solder for 2 days.
That would be fun. Something ala Ben Eater computer but more pro.

The pricing page is funny, especially the old price listing saying how much
you get for "free" with this kit. You start expecting an unreasonable price
after that and indeed you are not disappointed.

~~~
armadsen
[http://altairkit.com](http://altairkit.com) doesn't seem to be available any
longer, but it was what you describe. An actual replica instead of just a
functional and cosmetic clone.

You can still find new replica CPU, RAM, and probably backplane boards out
there for sale, so if you wanted to build your own replica, it's not
impossible. Figuring out the case and the front panel would be the hard part,
I think.

~~~
0xmarcin
Thank you for the link. I could download the full schematics from the site and
also the original assembly manual! Nice.

BTW On my personal TODO list I have this project:
[http://www.malinov.com/Home/sergeys-
projects/minimax8085](http://www.malinov.com/Home/sergeys-
projects/minimax8085)

------
armadsen
I have an original, real Altair 8800. They aren't super solidly built (lots of
individual wires), and having been sold as kits, the assembly quality on them
is very variable. Among the many tens of vintage computers I own, the Altair
is definitely the most finicky to keep running.

If you're interested in understanding what it was like to use an Altair 8800,
the software available for it, etc., this is a great way to go. I've been
really tempted to get one myself.

~~~
pmiller2
In what way(s) is it finicky?

------
Koshkin
Been daydreaming about a full-size working replica of an IBM System/360
processor unit (mostly empty, with an RPi Zero inconspicuously glued to one of
the corners inside).

~~~
spongeb00b
Oh no, you’ve given me ideas now... How about old wardrobes painted to look
like the cabinets? You could even get an old reel to reel tape player and put
it behind some plexiglass for that tape drive effect.

------
scionthefly
If you want an 8800 you can use to measure things, check out the Digirule 2.
An entire 8800. In a ruler.

~~~
kencausey
[https://bradsprojects.com/digirule2/](https://bradsprojects.com/digirule2/)

------
gabrielsroka
This YouTube channel has a ton of great Altair videos. I learned so much!
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLB3mwSROoJ4KLWM8KwK0c...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLB3mwSROoJ4KLWM8KwK0cD1dhX35wILBj)

------
jefurii
A computer with a backplane form-factor that mimicked the old S-100 bus but
with modern components (and a modern bus speed) would be much more
interesting.

~~~
unwiredben
Something like
[https://www.tindie.com/products/semachthemonkey/rc2014-pro-h...](https://www.tindie.com/products/semachthemonkey/rc2014-pro-
homebrew-z80-computer-kit/)

------
Breadmaker
$621

~~~
tyingq
If you don't care as much about the authentic look, there's an Altair clone on
eBay that faithfully recreates the buttons, switches, and LEDS in the right
places, but doesn't look like the Altair. I have one of these myself. It's
$99. [https://www.ebay.com/itm/RETRO-ALTAIR-8800-S100-Arduno-
CLONE...](https://www.ebay.com/itm/RETRO-ALTAIR-8800-S100-Arduno-
CLONE/254718436145?hash=item3b4e66e331:g:XEoAAOSw5J1fLSAs)

~~~
reaperducer
Says it runs Zork. That's my benchmark.

~~~
tyingq
It does!
[https://gunkies.org/wiki/Zork#CP.2FM_.288080.2F8086.29](https://gunkies.org/wiki/Zork#CP.2FM_.288080.2F8086.29)

